# Scorpion HELP Please . . . . . . .



## mabl87 (Jul 22, 2008)

Right I'm in a bit of a pickle, I was given a scorpion about 3 weeks back now and I wanted to find out what breed it is. I have been told that 'it' (also no idea on how to sex it :blush is an Emporer, Asian Forest and an Imperial, well now im confused like never before LOL! 

So if there is anyone that can help me I'd be very grateful for help or advice.

I need to find out as I don't really want it, I took it on as a favour to my Uncle, I've kept alsorts in the past and thought I'd try a scorpion but I don't have the tim e for it.

Cheers, Mark



















It has a slight greeny blue tint to it, then other times it is more black.


----------



## eight legged freak (Apr 23, 2009)

all of the names mean the same animal. it is easy to keep and if you put it under a marine blue light or black light it will turn green also its sting is not as bad as a pinch hope i helped.


----------



## scorpio21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Send me a pic of the under of the scorpion at [email protected]


----------

